# Riding the trails along the Withlacoochie River



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So a couple of us forum members got together for a brief camping and riding expedition and had a blast.
My niece and I met up with @knightrider and friends at McCulley farm to do a little camping and we had a blast. I got their on Tuesday but Knightrider was already there from Monday.

We went on a nice three hour ride that evening. After coming back we cooked a little food on the grill, relaxed a bit and then everyone turned in. It was a beautiful night with a sky filled with stars. It's amazing how many you can see without light pollution. The sky was filled.
The next morning we went on another two hour or so ride and we laughed and talked the whole way. It really was a fabulous ride along the river where we came across an old historic wood cabin complete with a blacksmith shop (No longer open and in service) then we hit the water hole (Blue Springs).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

and more pics


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

And more pics


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

.....and more


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wait, just a couple more


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Lots of memories....as a younger man I dove in many of the N. Florida springs....

Looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Looks like everyone had a great time in a beautiful place to ride and swim. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous area! I love hearing about HoFo members who meet up and ride together in real life.


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow it looks beautiful! Seeing all these great riding photos makes me want to get out of the office and out on the trails!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! that's gorgeous!! that's the Florida that I'd like to see. I remember reading the book "The Yearling" and I imagine things to look a bit like that, with the forest and the river. I've never set foot in Florida, and have not interest in the big city or even the beaches, but that river and the hole look amazing.

so, who is who in the pictures?


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Great Pics. Looks like you had all kinds of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Wow! that's gorgeous!! that's the Florida that I'd like to see. I remember reading the book "The Yearling" and I imagine things to look a bit like that, with the forest and the river. I've never set foot in Florida, and have not interest in the big city or even the beaches, but that river and the hole look amazing.
> 
> so, who is who in the pictures?


Knightrider is the smart lady with the helmet on riding the chestnut mare, I'm the one on the bay mare with the red T-shirt, my niece is the girl on the grey mare and Lenny (knightriders daily riding partner) is on the bay gelding. 

I've been over to Cross Creek as it's not far from where I live. It's a really cool place full of history. You can take tours through Marjorie Rawlings homestead and it's pretty neat. Marjorie Rawlings seemed to be a pretty amazing and adventurous woman.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics, looks like great fun, always nice to read about forum meet ups


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

no snakes or gators?

Looks like a fun time !

Does the saddle on the grey horse sit as low as it appears on the withers , or just the picture?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Smilie said:


> no snakes or gators?
> 
> Looks like a fun time !
> 
> Does the saddle on the grey horse sit as low as it appears on the withers , or just the picture?


I'm sure there are snakes and gators out there somewhere (it's Florida) but we didn't see any. Most of the time they are not a problem, they would much rather get away from people.

No, the saddle was not touching the withers, but you did make me take a double look. I am not too used to dealing with that horse or that saddle. I'm pretty sure I would have noticed something wrong when I was lifting the pad up off of her withers which is something I always do.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

It was a super camping trip--one of the best ever--and doesn't Lori take fabulous pictures!

The best part, for me, is that it was not hot. This has been such a hot summer, and I was a little worried about camping in the heat. We rode in the mornings and evenings and swam in the afternoons--except one afternoon it rained, which was pretty nice, actually. Our campsites were under a thick canopy of trees, and the trailer and tent were not hot, even in the afternoons. McCully Farm has electric, so I plugged in a fan at night. The trails were shady and pleasant, even around noon. The barn had some nice cross ventilation and didn't get hot. My Horse Forum friends are just as nice in person as they are on the forum. Who could ask for more?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

knightrider said:


> It was a super camping trip--one of the best ever--and doesn't Lori take fabulous pictures!
> 
> The best part, for me, is that it was not hot. This has been such a hot summer, and I was a little worried about camping in the heat. We rode in the mornings and evenings and swam in the afternoons--except one afternoon it rained, which was pretty nice, actually. Our campsites were under a thick canopy of trees, and the trailer and tent were not hot, even in the afternoons. McCully Farm has electric, so I plugged in a fan at night. The trails were shady and pleasant, even around noon. The barn had some nice cross ventilation and didn't get hot. My Horse Forum friends are just as nice in person as they are on the forum. *Who could ask for more?*



well, I could. I could ask that I be closer so I could horn in on the fun!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Tiny, I wish you could too. We'd love to have you!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

These are gorgeous pics of some beautiful people (and horses)! What fun  I would love to go back to Florida and ride there again some day.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow! Looks like a gorgeous area/trail! Such nice scenery. I bet it was a ton of fun! Love the pictures. I would've taken a ton too, it's so beautiful.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> Lots of memories....as a younger man I dove in many of the N. Florida springs....
> 
> Looks like a great time was had by all!


You would have to be a younger man to dive into those frigid waters, they were way too cold for me. Do you mean scuba diving?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@tinyliny @elle1959 It would be great fun if a bunch of us got together for some camping and riding. Anyone else can horn in on the fun too.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

LoriF said:


> @tinyliny @elle1959 It would be great fun if a bunch of us got together for some camping and riding. Anyone else can horn in on the fun too.




We need to plan a trip. I'm totally in, if the timing works. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@Elle, how about a trip in the spring? Around March? Hope you can come! And @Change . . . and @Tiny . . . and anyone else who might like to!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You'd have to lend me a horse, but I'd come if I can. 

Might be going to Australia next spring to visit kin there.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

LoriF said:


> You would have to be a younger man to dive into those frigid waters, they were way too cold for me. Do you mean scuba diving?


Yes, we suba dived in several of the springs.....Troy spring, peacock spring, horseshoe spring, the devils eye and the devils ear......trying to remember some of the others......

The water was cold, even in a wet suit.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Really ? I can't imagine any water in Florida being frigid cold. 

I'm at the beach right now and talk about cold water! The ocean here is sooooo cold. Yet some fools do swim in it.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'd love to plan a trip in the spring. Seems like a perfect time for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

If it is the second week of March, I could drive down from Georgia. I have a week off for Spring Break.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

If anyone needs horses if I can get someone to trailer us from Citrus County, I have two spare horses that are dead broke beginner safe for some people to ride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm like getting excited. It's probably impossible for me. But maybe I can change that. But I'd want to explore Florida What's it like in late
March, weaherwise? I am a wuss when it. Ones to heat.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a spare horse too for someone to ride. March is still pretty decent, it starts to get a little hot around the end of May. October, November, and December are my favorite months for Florida. It stays pretty dry as well as being cooler.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Really ? I can't imagine any water in Florida being frigid cold.
> 
> I'm at the beach right now and talk about cold water! The ocean here is sooooo cold. Yet some fools do swim in it.


The springs originate from under ground aquifers....as a cave stays 56 degrees, if you fill it with water....well, the waters cold too....even in Florida. Crystal clear, cold, and deep....

Florida Scuba Diving and Cave Diving

There's hundreds of these "springs" in central Florida....and sometimes, deadly. 

http://www.sptimes.com/News/052401/Floridian/Snatched_by_the_Devil.shtml


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is cool! I knew such places existed. I gues I think more of the Mexican Cenotes. but, to me, who suffers a bit from claustrobia, the thought of going into one of the deep caves , in the dark, and drowning there is an absolute horror .


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> If anyone needs horses if I can get someone to trailer us from Citrus County, I have two spare horses that are dead broke beginner safe for some people to ride.




Wishful thinking, but it would be awesome if Gracie/Squirrel were around for me to ride. I'm sure I won't be able to bring Charlie, so I'll need a horse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

We really need to make this happen. These are the two horses I can offer. I'll ride my Kenzie since she's a brat for people she doesn't know. This way we know what horses can be borrowed and if anyone has preferences. 

Harley is a 16.1 Paint gelding that will go over and through just about anything. Frequently ridden by my 5 year old niece. Rides english, western, or bareback. Smooth if a bit lazy. 










Trixie is a 14.3 QH mare that hasn't been with me long. She's totally safe if she's following behind another horse. I haven't had time to work with her out alone but in a group I'd trust her with just about anyone on her. She must be ridden bitless do to a mouth issue.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> that is cool! I knew such places existed. I gues I think more of the Mexican Cenotes. but, to me, who suffers a bit from claustrobia, the thought of going into one of the deep caves , in the dark, and drowning there is an absolute horror .


You don't necessarily have to go into a cave....picture a big sinkhole, filled with water....or, kind of like a rock quarry....

It's actually quite nice....


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Second week of March? Let's pencil it in! McCully Farm, Jasper, FL, right next to the GA line.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Well if we're inviting ourselves along, I'd love to come and borrow a horse! Is this the best way to keep up with plans coming together??


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

knightrider said:


> Second week of March? Let's pencil it in! McCully Farm, Jasper, FL, right next to the GA line.


Count me in!!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

egrogan said:


> Well if we're inviting ourselves along, I'd love to come and borrow a horse! Is this the best way to keep up with plans coming together??



I guess this thread is as good of a place as any to keep up with the plans.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Second week of March? Let's pencil it in! McCully Farm, Jasper, FL, right next to the GA line.



are you talking about this?

McCulley Farms- Withlacoochee Trail Ride

looks like they have a large, commercial 'ride' happening about then, or just after it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> Yes, we suba dived in several of the springs.....Troy spring, peacock spring, horseshoe spring, the devils eye and the devils ear......trying to remember some of the others......
> 
> The water was cold, even in a wet suit.....


Apparently divers like to go to Madison Blue Spring as well. I saw sign with the rules for it there.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Tiny, we wouldn't go there when there is that big trail ride. We'd go some other time (like the week before) when there are not a huge bunch of people there. We can camp there any time. Or we could go somewhere else if that big ride date is the best time for everyone.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I am available March 5th through the 12th and that is before the big ride. It is 2.5 hours according to internet directions which with a trailer probably means 3.5 but definitely doable. Count me in if it is that week.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I don't have a trailer. Would anyone be willing to trailer my three up? I'm in Citrus County.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> I don't have a trailer. Would anyone be willing to trailer my three up? I'm in Citrus County.


I know that I'm way out of the way and also only have a two horse trailer otherwise I would. Maybe you can rent a trailer for a few days if you have a tow vehicle. Or maybe someone will pop up here that wants to go.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oreos Girl said:


> I am available March 5th through the 12th and that is before the big ride. It is 2.5 hours according to internet directions which with a trailer probably means 3.5 but definitely doable. Count me in if it is that week.


Be careful with the internet directions, they sent me way out of the way to a totally different place. I used mapquest. Apparently, I'm not the only one who has experienced this according to the owner of McCulley Farm. After our little misdirection, my nieces gps on her phone got us there.

If the end of the directions put you on highway 6 and then 143 then they are correct.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

knightrider said:


> Tiny, we wouldn't go there when there is that big trail ride. We'd go some other time (like the week before) when there are not a huge bunch of people there. We can camp there any time. Or we could go somewhere else if that big ride date is the best time for everyone.


I loved McCulley Farm and want to go back but if the timing is during one of their big rides Princess Place would be a good alternative.  Or the Ocala national forest. What do you think?


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

So if we do it March 5 thru the 12th, how many people would be interested?


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I'm interested but my lack of a trailer is an issue. I have one that I'd ride and two spares if they are needed. So I'd need a trailer ride. I'm in Citrus County. Unless you guys are interested in riding in Croom forest. That's within riding distance of my place.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

March 5-12 is a good date. Pencil it in, everybody!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

How neat! What fun, I'm totally jealous.


----------

